# Autotrail habitation door



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Does anybody know please how to remove the inner cover on an Autotrail Apache (07) plate habitation door, and if the outer handle operates by cable, many thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's the same as my Mohican of that age was it's easy enough. Pull back the rubber round the edge and you will see a lot of small self tappers, take those out and I think a couple of bigger screws at the handle (it's a while since I did it) then just move the cover about till you free it from the handle. The mechanism on mine worked by wire rods which needed a bit of adjustment and lubrication. Alan.


----------

